# Virginia Beach Pier 'Live Report'



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Mike just called me from Virginia Beach, they are SLAYIN' the spot... started early this morning (they let him in at 7:30) and was gettin small ones, said the bigger ones started rolling in force around 10am... one guy got one at 1lb 8oz, and others are pullin up papers right and left. he's already got 3 in the box that are easily at a lb. and alot of small-medium spot. Watch out though, he said it looked like a 'spot fisherman' version of this years drum run at the LIP down the whole damn pier. atleast drum fisherman know what they're doin' half the time


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

Does anyone know if these big boy spot are EVER gonna show in OV and the Spit?


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Rockstar*

Was there on Saturday and we were kill'n em. Think we ended up w/ a total of 100+ 8" and bigger spot. I landed about 60. Just about in the range of what Mike said, the early bite was a tad slow, but around 10'ish it was ridiculous. The blitz was on and then again on the incoming that evening. A good thing I had my cooler and big bertha (OM 12') beside me or I would've thought there was a Jeepney drop off and I was being over run by a few disrespect'n... I'll leave it at that. 

I understand that folks like to fish, but d#[email protected] give me some room. There ought to be a standing rule whereas you're allowed atleast 2' of space to fish on that or any pier. They see you catching fish and just come right under your arm pit and cast out over, across, on top.. however you want to put it and tangle up your line. 

Crack'n up. This one lady cast from the left to directly in front of me. I kindly said could you try to cast out in front of you and not over my line. She says, you're much stronger than me and I'm casting a 3 ounce weight into the wind. Can you imagine that jibberish. I said come on now I guess I look stupid to you... The nerve of some folks, so she then started to cast straight out... Considering this is a clean board I would actually tell you what I thought about the situation. 

Geez, then on top of those folks you have the wanna be Hawaiian, Australian, Californian Surfers that stay about 5 ft from the pier...    

LOL... anyways, it was still a good days worth of fishing. Two Atlantic Reefs caught on the front end and two surfers snagged. Can't beat it.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

ROFLMAO

Welcome to the world of Va Beach Pier fishing Huntsman.  Far in comparison to CBBT, huh? Now I'm much shorter than you are and you can just imagine how I felt when I had 2 behind me. Not exactly the threesome some would imagine!  

But you got some of the famed Norfolk spot despite all the interference. It doesn't get much better than that!


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Thrify -*

just hit you w/ a pm.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Just curious.....Were you by chance using the bloodworm fish bites?


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Thrifty Angler said:


> Just curious.....Were you by chance using the bloodworm fish bites?



Nah, coming from MD we don't pay the outlandish prices for a 10count bag of bloodies. I witnessed a few people using the bwfb and they were doing pretty well. Myself and me compadre used 3 doz bloodies and 1 doz frozen stinky keep it out of my fridge bloods that they spot slammed almost as well as the fresh. 

Also, tag another pm.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

them VB spot fisherman are another breed. i try to stay far away from that pier... the crowds do a hurtin' on my nerves. don't let me get out there with a few budweisers in me and have somebody drop a line over my shoulder  huntsman... get yourself some live nightcrawlers. 2.00-3.00 for 24 and when the spot are thick they'll hammer them... i've caught alot of trout on them too... but it only seems to be in the first couple of minutes where the worm is actually still alive and wriggling around.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Yup... I'm more afraid of the spot fishermen than the drum fisherman. At least the drum fishing would say "Duck or Bleed", then spot fishermen just cast, over the top, the side, not looking back.... what happen with an underhand cast.. ... the gotcha's crowd there are equally dangerous.. I got a scar from one of them..


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Alba insert*

Man Crawfish, been meaning to ask you where'd you swindle that J.A. clip from. That little lady is off the chain... 

Mutual agreement w/ you on those spot lunatics. 

You know, I wouldn't mind if they did fish by me w/ a kind or polite, excuse me sir/ma'am would you mind if I fished in this spot. I use courtesy all the time when a space is kinda close between two anglers. 

Anyways, I may give it another go this weekend since I'll be back in that area. 

I'll definitley post the outcome if I decide to go.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Yeah.....do post the results. Nothing beats a good Thriller!  And we all know what will be awaiting you.  That's no Mystery!


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i've a "blue blitz" with people casting 3 deep and very frw problems...now spot fishing is nuts...its like getting trout in the lights...everyone wants to fish the same light...even if its your light...


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Huntsman*

Clear your PM's. I got one bounced back to me.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Supporter / Registered User*



Thrifty Angler said:


> Clear your PM's. I got one bounced back to me.



LOL... I guess I need to up the anty and become a supporter so I can receive more messages and post pics and shoot the shiggity and read the private boards for supporters only... Every where I go oooo... People wanna Know ooooowwww... Who we arrrreeeeee.. Who we areeeeeee.... LOL... Flash back... 


it's clear now Thrifty.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

it's not rocket science, but with gotchas, heavers out on the LIP, the lineup every fall at lesner... usually the locals, and anyone with some common sense can figure out the method to the madness and make it work in unison for everyone with no real issues. any 'jake ace' (no offense to jake!) can toss a bottom rig and worms over the side, and crank it back in. like huntsman said, in these situations, i'm very levelheaded... i understand there is people out there on all different skill levels. i'll help out as much as i can, been known to give out heavier sinkers, bait... just can't stand the guy next to me who gets an attitude with me because he can't cast straight and thinks im crossin' him.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Rockstar*

Bravo Bravo Bravo.. Encore... Encore

We need to have a live link to this board on the pier so all the novice anglers can learn a thing or two.


----------



## Tuck (Oct 29, 2003)

What's the freakin' craze over spot? Are they just a fillet with no bones, no scales, all ya do to clean them is cut the guts and head off? I mean, I know what they are and have filled my belly a few times on them, but I seem to think they are just good for bait. I look at it like bluegill fishin'. What's the point. no pullage, no excitement, no thrill, just a bunch of time being wasted hangin' dinks, to me that is.
Bait is all they are good for.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*To me*

the taste is much like puppy drum. Nice and tender...not too dry. I just love em. Not as tasty as a roundhead...but in the top 3 as far as my palate is concerned. Flounder tops that list.


----------



## Tuck (Oct 29, 2003)

To each his own I guess. Just seems to me to be more trouble than it's worth. Heck I'd have a much better time walkin' the surf with a c-rig and finger mullet, castin' fer flatties than be caught up in a lead flyin storm. I stress enough at work. I'm liable to send someone swimmin' with the spots and surfers.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

spot fishin' can be fun on light tackle and multiple hooks... pound for pound i think they fight alot harder than a croaker or roundhead. i find them to be pretty tasty myself, as well as good for bait. if cleaned and brined properly they've got a much better 'shelf life' than mullet and bunker. this time of year i like to fill up the freezer... that way i got bait and fish sammiches all winter.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

rockstar has it right...help when you can...as for spot in general...the reason people get like this is that thay can be caught easily...and in numbers...anyone can catch spot...simlpe


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*got my freezer*

full of sum fatties , spot always seem to drag sumptn else with them when they show up


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

inawe said:


> full of sum fatties , spot always seem to drag sumptn else with them when they show up


 Every thing that likes fresh Spot follows them around and believe me that means PULLAGE!


----------



## Tuck (Oct 29, 2003)

Dyhard said:


> Every thing that likes fresh Spot follows them around and believe me that means PULLAGE!


Dat's why they be bait fer me. 



> spot fishin' can be fun on light tackle and multiple hooks... pound for pound i think they fight alot harder than a croaker or roundhead.


I reckon so. I enjoy a day or so of ultra lightin' fer red breast,long ears, blue gill, brownies and bows and stream smallies, but when my feet hit the sand, I'm looking fer somethin to strip drag on the heaver. I'll have a couple of small rods out, but they are bait fishin'. I ain't travelin' 6hrs for dinks. Got'em rat here.
So I reckon I was applyin' my enviroment to y'alls, which ain't fair. If I lived near the bay, I'd be the same as you guys, but I doubt I would stand for the inconsiderate lead slingers on the decks. I'd jest have to long cast from the beach.


----------



## leadslinger (May 12, 2002)

?????


----------



## kdizz333 (Apr 8, 2005)

?????


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Tuck said:


> What's the freakin' craze over spot? Are they just a fillet with no bones, no scales, all ya do to clean them is cut the guts and head off? I mean, I know what they are and have filled my belly a few times on them, but I seem to think they are just good for bait. I look at it like bluegill fishin'. What's the point. no pullage, no excitement, no thrill, just a bunch of time being wasted hangin' dinks, to me that is.
> Bait is all they are good for.


I think the first answer everyone will give is bait. The bodies--salted down and frozen--are a great bait come striper season. The heads are good drum bait.

Every fall I spend a day fishing for them during the run, since my grandad loves to eat them. I catch 50 or 60 of them and freeze them for him. I usually consider it a chore, but a few weeks ago when I was pulling them in two at a time, I couldn't help but think _Man, this is fun._

I know we all get caught up in chasing big fish, but there's something to be said for occasionally letting it all go and just enjoying a day with a bottom rig and some bloodworms. Simple pleasures and all that.


----------

